# Two new Spanish mods: maidinbedlam and Lis48



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that maidinbedlam and Lis48 have joined the moderation team, covering the Spanish-English forums.

I personally look forward to working with them both and am pleased to have their help.

Mike


----------



## Sowka

Great news! 

*A very warm welcome, maidinbedlam and Lis48*!


----------



## Lurrezko

Una excelente noticia.

Mai, te juro que seré bueno.


----------



## Mate

¡Felicitaciones, chicas!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*You're very welcome, guys *


----------



## fenixpollo

Welcome to the team, ladies! Looking forward to working with you!


----------



## fsabroso

Bienvenidas al equipo!!!!


----------



## Lis48

Great to be joining such an illustrious group. I shall have to mind my p's and q's now!


----------



## maidinbedlam

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I'm really glad I can contribute to make WR such a great site.

(Lu, I'll be watching you )


----------



## Antpax

Bienvenidad chicas, no podíamos haber elegido mejor


----------



## borgonyon

Es verdaderamente todo un placer tenerlas con nosotros . . .


----------



## ampurdan

Eso digo yo y diría más: todo un honor. ¡Bienvenidas!


----------



## belén

¡Bienvenidas! ¡Qué bien teneros por aquí! Abrazote y chocolatote (trust me: lo necesitaréis)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenidas, chicassssss!


----------



## blasita

Una estupenda elección: enhorabuena a las dos.

Un saludito.


----------



## Vanda

Ei, meninas! Bem-vindas ao time! Saíram do armário, finalmente, né?


----------



## lauranazario

¡Enhorabuena! Bienvenidas al otro lado de la cancha.


----------

